# Ouija



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

The movie is coming out later in October. Is there anyone besides me that is freaked out by this game other than me? My wife says I'm nuts.

I had an incident in my youth. There was a lady that watched my brother and I. Her teenage kids got out this game and asked it a bunch of questions (mid 1980's). Since then, I haven't liked anything about Ouija.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Steer 100% clear of that game, it isn't a game...

Demonic!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

They freak me out. I don't like them at all. Even in my favorite color.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Demonic. No way no how would I have anything to do with something like that.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

No thank you. I'll watch the movie but I wont mess with that ****


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Buncha Nancies!!! :brew:


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

When you believe in things that you don't understand,
Then you suffer
Superstition aint the way.
- Stevie Wonder


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's just not worth the risk and nothing positive to gain.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't like that Wedgie game either as a kid. My older bro's like playing that with me.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

That is just silly. It is a game. Do ya'll sleep with lights on too?


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

bill said:


> It's just not worth the risk and nothing positive to gain.


RISK- now that is a great game!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> That is just silly. It is a game. Do ya'll sleep with lights on too?


You might think it is just a game, unfortunately you are mistaken.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

*BOO*



shaggydog said:


> You might think it is just a game, unfortunately you are mistaken.


It IS just a game.
Human beings like to be scared with games, movies, novels, music. Doesnâ€™t mean any of it is true.
If someone believes otherwise, then I will have Santa Claus visit them on a pink unicorn with the Easter bunny riding shotgun.
Parlor game meant to trap the weak minded into believing in unseen spirits.
The only spirits that exist are in a personâ€™s own mind.
We live in the year 2014. No need supersitions.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CTone said:


> It IS just a game.
> Human beings like to be scared with games, movies, novels, music. Doesnâ€™t mean any of it is true.
> If someone believes otherwise, then I will have Santa Claus visit them on a pink unicorn with the Easter bunny riding shotgun.
> Parlor game meant to trap the weak minded into believing in unseen spirits.
> ...


I am not superstitious at all. Ouija boards are demonic, it has nothing to do with superstition.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> I am not superstitious at all. Ouija boards are demonic, it has nothing to do with superstition.


Ditto and green.

Edit: Well its the thought that counts, right? Says I must spread.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> I am not superstitious at all. Ouija boards are demonic, it has nothing to do with superstition.


and you have scientific, testable, repeatable proof?
I think that before something could be called" Demonic" then there must be a "thing" called a demon.
I knew someone in the 70's that had a Dodge Demon. It was one "wicked" ride, but he never became possessed. he did get upset when he had to trade it in for a "family car" after his wife became pregnant.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How do ya feel about these little dolls.???...:rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My wife won't even be in the same house if she know that game is in there. haha!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CTone said:


> and you have scientific, testable, repeatable proof?
> I think that before something could be called" Demonic" then there must be a "thing" called a demon.
> I knew someone in the 70's that had a Dodge Demon. It was one "wicked" ride, but he never became possessed. he did get upset when he had to trade it in for a "family car" after his wife became pregnant.


Sorry the fact that I take these things seriously. Just following scriptural counsel.

Deuteronomy 18: 10,11 10â€¯There should not be found in you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, anyone who employs divination, a practicer of magic or anyone who looks for omens or a sorcerer, 11â€¯or one who binds others with a spell or anyone who consults a spirit medium or a professional foreteller of events or anyone who inquires of the dead.

I do not think it is a game. Don't really care if it disturbs you are not.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> That is just silly. It is a game. Do ya'll sleep with lights on too?


 No. I'm just careful about what I invite into my house and my life.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

is this the game where you put your fingertips on a wedge shaped object , ask a question , then you gently steer the wedge to the answer you want , hoping the other person doesn't notice ??? if so , then how is that demonic ? one person trying to scare another with a b/s answer to b/s question .


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Spirit said:


> Ditto and green.
> 
> Edit: Well its the thought that counts, right? Says I must spread.


Thank you for the thought and support. There is more to those "games" than meets the eye. And for those that don't believe in demons, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kinda lke Voodoo...It only works if you truly believe it works...Otherwise just nonsence. Perhaps I don't have enough imagination.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> Thank you for the thought and support. There is more to those "games" than meets the eye. And for those that don't believe in demons, they are sadly mistaken.


The greatest trick Satan ever pulled was convincing people he doesn't exist. You can't do a whole lot to help people who insist on going through life with their head buried in the sand.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

I once burned a ouija board in the fire place and as the fire flared up the last word to go was No


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> The greatest trick Satan ever pulled was convincing people he doesn't exist. You can't do a whole lot to help people who insist on going through life with their head buried in the sand.


You are exactly right.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Unfortunatley, as much as i hate to say it, Ctone will be looking up from hell one day staring at the believers in heaven asking his president Obama for a free ride out. Hope you seek the word of God before its too late Ctone.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

ccketchum said:


> is this the game where you put your fingertips on a wedge shaped object , ask a question , then you gently steer the wedge to the answer you want , hoping the other person doesn't notice ??? if so , then how is that demonic ? one person trying to scare another with a b/s answer to b/s question .


 Good definition.

I would like to have two folks who believe them, give a demonstration. Just before they begin the demonstration whip out a couple of blindfolds for them to wear; the pointer will go nowhere.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Thank you for the thought and support. There is more to those "games" than meets the eye. And for those that don't believe in demons, they are sadly mistaken.





GulfCoast1102 said:


> The greatest trick Satan ever pulled was convincing people he doesn't exist. You can't do a whole lot to help people who insist on going through life with their head buried in the sand.


Ouija boards were invented by a businessman as nothing more than a novelty board game....They are just a toy!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

that stuff is.....bad MOJO, for the non believers...go ahead try it out,make sure you have your video camera rolling for results


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Back in the 70's or early 80's, my parents borrowed one of these from a co-worker/friend from Massachusetts. The lady told them that you don't "play" with this, it is not a game. One day my mom was at home alone and she had to leave the house because of "noises" until the rest of the family got home and removed the board from the house. My mom doesn't scare easy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

baron von skipjack said:


> that stuff is.....bad MOJO, for the non believers...
> 
> I don't believe that ouiji boards have anything to do with God, Satan, or demons. Now the Chupacabra...That is a different story.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

That was the stupidest game I ever saw or played...I can't believe that grown adults can take it seriously .... But then Miss Cleo made millions before she was busted too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

You know how when youâ€™re driving down the street, or highway and you see something in the road way ahead of you in the distance. You may speculate to what it may be, an unfortunate dog, or other animal, maybe construction debris. You think to yourself or maybe out loud â€œIt is dark, odd shaped, yes itâ€™s a poor dog, oh the poor animalâ€. â€œWhat of its ownersâ€, â€œdid a young boy just lose his friendâ€? you get a bit closer and then realize â€œOh wait, it is a bag a trash, thank goodness it wasnâ€™t someoneâ€™s petâ€. â€œIt is just a bag of garbageâ€.
That is how things are in life. We speculate as to how things work, what type a man or women a person is, who build that structure, who could have made this or that. We must speculate until we get closer to the object, study it, and really see these things for what they really are.
That is how it is for me and religion. The more I investigated and read about one or another beliefs, the more I read the books divine or inspired, the more I realized it is just made up nonsense.
You see, the closer I drove to the object in the road, â€œreligionâ€, I discovered that it was just a bag of garbage.
What really scares me is the misinformation about that continues without anyone questioning its validity. I will always question your beliefs. I was silent for too long in my life. I am a skeptic.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> That was the stupidest game I ever saw or played...I can't believe that grown adults can take it seriously .... Miss Cleo made millions before she was busted too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly....these guys sound like a bunch of 12 year old girls.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*not me....*

Funny those that say it's "just a game"... oh contraire fellow 2Coolers: It is a portal from which spirits (mostly evil) pass between worlds. Years ago as a young child, we thought it was a game until we asked it a certain question.  Oh hale nawww!! Never again... :mpd:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

There goes our plans with this Ouija game this coming Halloween party.
Ya'll are giving the chills.....And its coming from some of the more "serious" members here.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Demonic, really? Come on guys, it's a game.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

The only satanic thing about that game is the amount of money Parker Bros. make off of their scam. :clover:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

teamfirstcast said:


> Funny those that say it's "just a game"... oh contraire fellow 2Coolers: It is a portal from which spirits (mostly evil) pass between worlds. Years ago as a young child, we thought it was a game until we asked it a certain question.  Oh hale nawww!! Never again... :mpd:


Were y'all doing LSD?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> How do ya feel about these little dolls.???...:rotfl:


I have one of those somewhere. Someone brought it back to me from New Orleans. It has white pins and black pins (depending upon which effect you'd like).

I also have Tarot cards, a Taoist robe and hat, a stone Buddha statue, a quartz pendulum for divining, a Bible, palm-reading books, and various crystals.

People gift me things from various religions/spiritualities because they know I like that stuff. No demons, ghosts, poltergeists, or other supernatural unwanted visitors at my home.

I have never had or used a Ouija board, though. I outgrew that stuff when I outgrew "Light as a feather, stiff as a board"


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I have never had or used a Ouija board, though. I outgrew that stuff when I outgrew *"Light as a feather, stiff as a board"*


We did Light as a feather with my sons when they had parties in Jr High. Guys had never heard of it.

I still have my Ouija Board.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

portalto said:


> I still have my Ouija Board.


Kewl...Call up my Grandpa and tell him to come see me...I got a few questions. :mpd:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

portalto said:


> We did Light as a feather with my sons when they had parties in Jr High. Guys had never heard of it.
> 
> I still have my Ouija Board.


It was mandatory at slumber parties. Even at our church GA slumber party. LOL

Guys miss out on a lot of fun stuff because they're too busy farting at each other.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Guys miss out on a lot of fun stuff because they're too busy farting at each other.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

StinkBait said:


> That is just silly. It is a game. Do ya'll sleep with lights on too?


Yes! come on guys can we talk about fishing?...ya'll are creeping me out.

How about those Detroit Tigers huh?


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

And clowns.. They creep me the F out...


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> The movie is coming out later in October. Is there anyone besides me that is freaked out by this game other than me? My wife says I'm nuts.
> 
> I had an incident in my youth. There was a lady that watched my brother and I. Her teenage kids got out this game and asked it a bunch of questions (mid 1980's). Since then, I haven't liked anything about Ouija.


Your not nuts. I will not mess with ouija board


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Guys miss out on a lot of fun stuff because they're too busy farting at each other.


OMG !!!.You got me laughing so hard I'm cryin'....

Stuff like this is why I love ya, Goddess....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

teamfirstcast said:


> Funny those that say it's "just a game"... oh contraire fellow 2Coolers: It is a portal from which spirits (mostly evil) pass between worlds. Years ago as a young child, we thought it was a game until we asked it a certain question.  Oh hale nawww!! Never again... :mpd:


 Did you blindfold the players and have a person to observe and record where the 'spirit driven' pointer went? The 'spirit' should not have to use the players' eyes to see the board.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> OMG !!!.You got me laughing so hard I'm cryin'....
> 
> *Stuff like this is why I love ya, Goddess*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Shoot. I thought it was my charm, good looks, and sunny personality.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl...Call up my Grandpa and tell him to come see me...I got a few questions. :mpd:


....lol.....:biggrin:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Wiredhernandez said:


> And clowns.. They creep me the F out...


 X2! F clowns!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I had to go look up "Light as a feather, stiff as a board", that was a new one. Never played that, never had a Ouija board either, but my cousins did. I wasn't allowed to play with it, but I did anyway. I would not let my boys have one growing up. No way, Jose!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I am not superstitious at all. Ouija boards are demonic, it has nothing to do with superstition.


Agreed!



Spirit said:


> Ditto and green.
> 
> Edit: Well its the thought that counts, right? Says I must spread.


I got him Spirit!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> It was mandatory at slumber parties. Even at our church GA slumber party. LOL
> 
> Guys miss out on a lot of fun stuff because they're too busy farting at each other.


.......sigh!.....sadly some of us were so ugly and goofy....we just had to fart alone......


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have proof positive they are evil. I just burned my garlic toast reading this thread. Its the Ouija boards fault!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

boltmaster said:


> .......sigh!.....sadly some of us were so ugly and goofy....we just had to fart alone......


Tsk tsk tsk. My brother is 18 months younger than I am. I felt it was my duty to prepare him for the harsh world ahead. I like to think that I'm part of the reason he's such a sweet, gentle soul now.

That said, my mom left when I was 10 so family vacations were me, my dad, and my little brother. Other families would play license plate bingo or something. They had farting and burping contests and my dad controlled the power window lock. Naturally, I had to learn to compete at the highest level.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

One time..at band camp......


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Capt.Buzz said:


> One time..at band camp......


I just blew whisky out of my nose! :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Tsk tsk tsk. Naturally, I had to learn to compete at the highest level.












:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I seriously hope that those of you commenting about the evils of a mass produced cardboard and plastic game are just kidding. 25 million of these games sold and not one documented instance of any demons possessing someone who played it lol.

"
How does the Ouija board work? New-Agey folks think you get messages from spirits or ghosts or Invisible Pink Unicorns or something. Yeah, sure. Here's the real explanation, from the Skeptic's Dictionary (http://skepdic.com/ouija.html): "those using the board either consciously or unconsciously select what is read." If you want to prove it to yourself, follow the advice of that same site: "simply try it blindfolded for some time, having an innocent bystander take notes on what letters are selected. Usually, the result will be unintelligible nonsense."

What makes the pointer move? An effect similar to that which occurs in dowsing, known as the _ideomotor effect_. This is a fancy name for involuntary/unconscious movement, such as a dowser's hand flicking enough to move his stick when he passes over an area he knows has water. (In fact, Cecil has discussed this very subject.) The basic point is that your muscles can move without your consciously thinking, "move to the word YES." As the Skeptic''s Dictionary says, "suggestions can be made to the mind by others or by observations. Those suggestions can influence the mind and affect motor behavior. What is purely physiological, however, appears to some to be paranormal." In other words, if you believe this stuff and are trying to get the spirits to answer questions proving that they are all-knowing, and you ask a question that you already know the answer to (for example, "What's my father's name?"), odds are that your own hands will do the rest by spelling out your answer. That's where trying it blindfolded comes in (provided you haven't memorized the board, obviously). If it's spirits, they should be able to guide your hands no matter whether you can see or not. But if it's you doing it unconsciously, the blindfold will screw things up.

Of course, this assumes you're the one operating the pointer. If a medium is doing it instead, there's always the possibility that s/he is simply faking it as part of the show. 
The point is, the Ouija board is easily explainable. Whether you'll accept that I don't know. Shall we consult the Ouija board?"

Now where's that darn old Ouija board of mine. 

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> I had an incident in my youth. There was a lady that watched my brother and I. Her teenage kids got out this game and asked it a bunch of questions (mid 1980's). Since then, I haven't liked anything about Ouija.


Did it say you were going to be an internet electrician?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't mind the things that happen when hands are on the stylus, anyone can - and will - guide it where they want it. Its when it moves with no one near that it freaks me out.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yall ever stop to think its not the board but the people involved in using it, if your open to the experience just about anything can happen if you dont protect yourself(some people are more open than others)..i have destroyed a few of those. despite what some think it can open a portal to somewhere else, unfortunately by itself it cannot close what it made. do not use a board in your home for any reason, it could be your kids that get hurt.(really just dont use one)

i dont believe in a christian god or devil, however if you search for a truly negative being or entity dont be surprised when you find one. call it a demon if you will that's probably the best description for them. you cannot decide what takes interest in you while using the board whether positive or negitive..

understand there are things that can take your body and force you in a corner of you mind while it does what it likes with your body, there are plenty of examples of this, if its supernatural nonsense why does every culture on the planet address it, and the catholic church perform exorcism regularly. the florida bridge zombie was an example of a person possessed by a low demon (negative entity)

hoodoo has more power these days than voodoo

every night when you sleep you are going through 3 hour sleep cycles where you are releasing drugs from your pineal gland, whats funny is by day most humans try hard as they can to deny the spirit realms, but at night you are immersed into them whether you want to or not. Do some research on dimethyltryptamine, though its a schedule one drug, you, me and your dog and cat all produce it natural in your brains and release it every night every 3 hours of sleep..you will die if you dont do this natural process(dont sleep) for a few weeks. basically the key to the spirit realm and astral projection/travel is in your third eye and its activated every night. its is also the key to transition from life to death, its what makes you feel its okay to die and let go

strangely every major city in Texas ads fluoride to their water other than dallas(recently stopped) the chemical is known to calcify the pineal gland as well as pacify the population

as for the stout non believers, usually they are the ones who are the most scared, if they deny all supernatural/spiritual existence they can keep it at bay..my question is what happens when you die or sleep? both ways you enter that realm..

keep an open mind about things the universe is not soo black and grey, there are things that twist the rules we traditional observe.

going to do some of yall a favor and "set the record strait" so to speak..the biggest injustice humanity has ever been dealt was the use of the words angel, demon, and god..let me explain, angels, demons, and god are aliens (your government recognizes about 14 species of alien unofficially)
understand their are para-deminsional, intra-deminsional, extra-deminsional and more types of aliens who visit this planet (and why wouldn't they its rich in resources) only humans could be so ignorant to think we are the only ones out there in all that black. 

basically humans were a chimera race made by mixing the DNA of the huminoid ape on this planet and a race called the annunaki, our purpose was to mine gold, understand the gold you can buy is not what we are supposed to mine..the real goal was *********** gold(mono atomic gold) that humans produce in there brains what they use it for i can only speculate, basically by us being almost 8 billion strong we are effectively mining *********** gold..

the greys are another chimera race(my understanding is there are 3 sub races), the reason we hear so much about them is because they are older than we are and consider themselves more important than us. basically they are doing research to make their race hopefully be more resilient to nitrogen. to them its poisonous to us its a common gas. research project serpo(what the X-files are based on) the greys two planets has a rising level of nitrogen and they are trying to figure out how to survive using us to do it.
these are the guys who we shoot down and dissect

think the world is going to hell in a handbasket?? guess what it is(well not hell but nowhere good)
we are being led to our destruction by the leaders of the world playing a game of world domination..all wars are about making money and redistributing power..we live in a day in age where OBummer ruins the country in plain sight and satanic illuminati rituals are held on live Tv in front of millions during the super bowl.. our kids are being sexualized..our country is bankrupt to the point where its a joke, our dollars worth nothing..the 13 ruling families(masonic families) are laughing as us as we still deny there extra terrestrial origins. i am of masonic bloodlines, many masons hands are clean but i have seen the blood on their hands..billy hanks and billy graham are two who have deceived millions, alex jones is on a illuminati contract to muddle and confuse the truth, some of what he says is true. walt disney was a 33 degree mason and made pedophilia material almost all american families have in their homes. there are poeple on all major media outlets even on 2cool who work for masonic goals, notice who chimes in to shut what i said down...talking about the deal people make is allowed as long as its hypothetical, thats why johnny cash talked about the deal he made and so do many others in hollywood..they are allowed as long as they kinda joke about it..many actresses and musicians will say openly they sold their soul to get where they are..i would urge people who consider that short cut to understand if they are willing to make a deal for your soul(eternal soul) why do you think they would want it if it wernt important??

that disease and war i talked about taking out 80% of the population a few weeks ago about, well now we have a confirmed case of ebola in dallas..still feel safe? the illuminati has put untold resources into wiping this planet clean while they hide beneath the surface of the earth in wait..same as last time i hope im wrong seriously i do.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sharkbait,

Goodness, stop listening to late night radio!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spike404 said:


> Sharkbait,
> 
> Goodness, stop listening to late night radio!


I was going to say find a different supplier. Whatever he's getting now is laced.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

spike404 said:


> Sharkbait,
> 
> Goodness, stop listening to late night radio!


LOL. Is Art Bell still around?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Some strong THC going on in there SB!!! LOL


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I was fallin for it till you went all hoodoo up in here......


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

if you do a little research you will find the things i say are not without merit..
however i dont expect anyone to, most are happily in the bubble
i have decided to tell the truth regardless of what others think and possible harm that could come my way from doing so.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> if you do a little research you will find the things i say are not without merit..
> however i dont expect anyone to, most are happily in the bubble
> i have decided to tell the truth regardless of what others think and possible harm that could come my way from doing so.


Bring it on Shark, I need a break from the football threads.......:cheers:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

From ouija boards, to Walt Disney to fluoride to penile glands.....I see a lot of potential here for this thread to make epic status


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

BretE said:


> Bring it on Shark, I need a break from the football threads.......:cheers:


Leave him alone. You're going to get him abducted.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Leave him alone. You're going to get him abducted.


Lol......pretty sure he's already taken a trip or three.....:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Is there a full moon tonight..???.....:cop:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

TranTheMan said:


> LOL. Is Art Bell still around?


 After many years of shiftwork, I have decided that the only way many of us made it through graveyards was reading the National Enquirer and listening to Art Bell. One guy always jumped on every conspiracy theory that came down the pike, and believed them!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

**** i got censored just like that holy Sh!T

crazy guess i said too much


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, who's many are bringing an Ouija board at the next gathering? We can play all night!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> Ok, who's many are bringing an Ouija board at the next gathering? We can play all night!


I think we've got enough otherworldly creatures without bringing more in.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Well wrong or not, got any more of that good???


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> **** i got censored just like that holy Sh!T
> 
> crazy guess i said too much


That's what you get for throwin secret names out there. You think only regular people like me hang out here???......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think we've got enough otherworldly creatures without bringing more in.


A reality show in the making


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> A reality show in the making


 Hey, you're the one with an avatar purporting to be 66.666% evil..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Well wrong or not, got any more of that good???



i dont think im allowed, my post was deleted and getting banned was not the goal


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Well wrong or not, got any more of that good???
> 
> i dont think im allowed, my post was deleted and getting banned was not the goal


Well, you've got your mother-of-all-conspiracy-theories post still there...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, you've got your mother-of-all-conspiracy-theories post still there...


compare it to the bible and its not so out there...


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

txgoddess said:


> It was mandatory at slumber parties. Even at our church GA slumber party. LOL
> 
> Guys miss out on a lot of fun stuff because they're too busy farting at each other.


I know for fact you girls did your fare share of farting as well....lol


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Well wrong or not, got any more of that good???
> 
> i dont think im allowed, my post was deleted and getting banned was not the goal


I still see your post, what was deleted?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> yall ever stop to think its not the board but the people involved in using it, if your open to the experience just about anything can happen if you dont protect yourself(some people are more open than others)..i have destroyed a few of those. despite what some think it can open a portal to somewhere else, unfortunately by itself it cannot close what it made. do not use a board in your home for any reason, it could be your kids that get hurt.(really just dont use one)
> 
> i dont believe in a christian god or devil, however if you search for a truly negative being or entity dont be surprised when you find one. call it a demon if you will that's probably the best description for them. you cannot decide what takes interest in you while using the board whether positive or negitive..
> 
> ...


He said penile and hard ........off track off track!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> compare it to the bible and its not so out there...


Get back to me when they base a major religion on your 2cool post...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ouija is a marketing tool for making a profit from a package of junk....its a gimmick. adding any further meaning is your personal demons....

I think it is small minded to think we are alone in this universe.....but they aint been here to our rock.

We are all in good hands people....relax. Keep faith in your own goodness and lead by example.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i dont have to
3 things cant be hidden long, the sun the moon and the truth
i have the truth on my side

yes one of my posts was deleted, im gonna take that as a warning so yall have a good night..

what possible proof do you have to say we have not been visited? 1500 years ago the world was flat....humans...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What possible proof do you have to say there is no god or devil......and to you Aliens are undeniable? come awn now....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I wouldn't touch it with a 10' poll. Along with fortune tellers and all other of the sorts.

Gospel warns about contacting mediums. Whether game, fun, curiosity, not good.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

all those mentioned are mindless entertainment and profit opportunity....nothing more. If you have deeper concerns.....well maybe some self reflection to clear out personal demons that create so much worry and inner turmoil.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i dont have to
> 3 things cant be hidden long, the sun the moon and the truth
> i have the truth on my side
> 
> ...


Can you prove a negative in your universe?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> "...what possible proof do you have to say we have not been visited? 1500 years ago the world was flat....humans...


 All literate people have known the earth was spherical since the ancient Greeks/Egyptians. The flat-earthers came about from a fictional Columbus biography by Washington Irving. Columbus, and all sailors, knew the earth was round.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

A huge load of Bravo Sierra!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i dont have to
> 3 things cant be hidden long, the sun the moon and the truth
> i have the truth on my side
> 
> ...


Maybe, it was Ouija. Here is the movie trailer in case you hadn't seen it. I plan on going to see it and face some fears.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

To fear something like a Ouija board is silly.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It's not the board itself. It's what you do with it. Some things should not be invited.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Ouija boards were invented by a businessman as nothing more than a novelty board game....They are just a toy!


Another blind one. Sorry about that. Yes they are marketed as a toy. They are not a toy.

1John 5:19 19â€¯We know that we originate with God, but the whole world is lying in the power of the wicked one.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> yall ever stop to think its not the board but the people involved in using it, if your open to the experience just about anything can happen if you dont protect yourself(some people are more open than others)..i have destroyed a few of those. despite what some think it can open a portal to somewhere else, unfortunately by itself it cannot close what it made. do not use a board in your home for any reason, it could be your kids that get hurt.(really just dont use one)
> 
> i dont believe in a christian god or devil, however if you search for a truly negative being or entity dont be surprised when you find one. call it a demon if you will that's probably the best description for them. you cannot decide what takes interest in you while using the board whether positive or negitive..
> 
> ...


HUH?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Another blind one. Sorry about that. Yes they are marketed as a toy. They are not a toy.
> 
> 1John 5:19 19â€¯We know that we originate with God, but the whole world is lying in the power of the wicked one.


 So....You don't believe that Jesus died on the cross, the cross is a Pagan symbol, refuse to vote, don't allow your children to celebrate their birthday, refuse to salute the US flag or sing the Star Spangled Banner, refuse to serve in the military, do not acknowledge Christmas or Easter, believe that only 144K of your people will enter the Kingdom of Heaven, believe that blood transfusions are a sin and will let family members die before getting one, that Satan was the one who oversaw the creation of Earth, that there is no Trinity, But......You DO believe in Ouija Boards. :headknock


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Hey, you're the one with an avatar purporting to be 66.666% evil..


I planned on being the STAAARRR of this here reality show. :doowapsta


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

good to see someone bringing up the pagan aspect of Christianity, most american christians are actually more pagan than christian..just look at the pagan holidays america observes..
my family does not observe pagan holidays

as for what i wrote we will just chalk it up to drinking on a monday if that makes yall feel any better, what i said was hypothetical in nature, if anyone is confused about my point to what i said im willing to explain further through PM...
i can show you material to back up everything i said. i also have a copy of my family ancestry for anyone who wants to know why i know what i know.









............................................


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The rest of us are idiots it seems. Glad you are here to save us and inform us from what we cant possibly understand on our own....

In reality seems you have more drama than the average 2cooler.....maybe all your backup and theories creates as much drama as a girls game.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i said i was drinkin its all good, of coarse thats not how i really feel...............


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Sharkbait, you need to lay off the lysergic acid diethylamide, buddy


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Someone's ride is here...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> To fear something like a Ouija board is silly.


Captain Howdy says you will be sorry for that comment, Buster.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> as for what i wrote we will* just chalk it up to drinking on a monday *if that makes yall feel any better, .


Not that it makes a whole lot of difference...but I'm pretty sure yesterday was *Tuesday...
*


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Not that it makes a whole lot of difference...but I'm pretty sure yesterday was *Tuesday...
> *


Not helping his own cause, is he?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Not helping his own cause, is he?


No, but he must have had fun.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://imgur.com/SrLE7dm


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> http://imgur.com/SrLE7dm


Great. Now you've invited demons into the whole website.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually, I see what SharkBait is saying - I just don't agree with all of it. We are fleshly beings in a spiritual world, from there things get cloudy. 

The Bible says God made us in his image ... I believe that means spirits ... then gave us skin in the Garden of Eden - some think he made clothes, I believe he gave us our epidermis at that point. Paul said we wrestle not against flesh and blood but principalities (spirits) in high places. There are lots of things in this old world that are not explainable.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I prefer monopoly.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> Not that it makes a whole lot of difference...but I'm pretty sure yesterday was *Tuesday...*


LOL!! Dat boy aint' right!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Sorry the fact that I take these things seriously. Just following scriptural counsel.
> 
> Deuteronomy 18: 10,11 10â€¯There should not be found in you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, anyone who employs divination, a practicer of magic or anyone who looks for omens or a sorcerer, 11â€¯or one who binds others with a spell or anyone who consults a spirit medium or a professional foreteller of events or anyone who inquires of the dead.
> 
> I do not think it is a game. Don't really care if it disturbs you are not.


X2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I love threads that bring out the whacky stuff some people believe. I for one am here to tell you non believers, no party really gets rocking until the Ouija comes out and the Hoodoos are summoned. Can't even go into the show the Easter bunny puts on. Woo wee that is some seriously demonic stuff. Once we got Santa to show up, well lets just say he was very Jolly. If you don't believe me then you will obviously will burn in hell, forever. For playing with a childs silly game.

seriuously? Grownazz men beliving in such nonsense. Some of you folks need a reality check.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Spirit said:


> Actually, I see what SharkBait is saying - I just don't agree with all of it. We are fleshly beings in a spiritual world, from there things get cloudy.
> 
> The Bible says God made us in his image ... I believe that means spirits ... then gave us skin in the Garden of Eden - some think he made clothes, I believe he gave us our epidermis at that point. Paul said we wrestle not against flesh and blood but principalities (spirits) in high places. There are lots of things in this old world that are not explainable.


I believe that when the bible says that God made us in his image, it was not talking about physically. He gave us the power to reason, a conscience, so that we could determine right from wrong, those type of things.

I also believe that Paul was talking of the wicked spirits that try to turn man away from serving God. Look at Ephesians 6:12 12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities (governments), against powers (authorities), against the rulers of the darkness of this world (demons) , against spiritual wickedness in high places (Satan).

When you research all that Paul went through in his ministry, the scripture is easily understandable. If you look at the verses before and after that verse, he shows how to ward off those attacks.

Peter added at 1Peter 5:8,9 8 Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:

9 Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.

That is why God fearing Christians have nothing to do with anything that can be associated with demons or demonic spirits.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Can't even go into the show the Easter bunny puts on.


I certainly can...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i said i was drinkin its all good, of coarse thats not how i really feel...............


Perhaps alcohol is your demon !troll!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

This should answer any of your questions about the quija.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

gom1 said:


> This should answer any of your questions about the quija.


Awww, man. Now I wish I had one of those.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Now I have to go read the WHOLE Sharkbait post...... Jeeeeeeezzzzzzzz


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Now I have to go read the WHOLE Sharkbait post...... Jeeeeeeezzzzzzzz


You ain't got nothin' better to do.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> yall ever stop to think its not the board but the people involved in using it, if your open to the experience just about anything can happen if you dont protect yourself(some people are more open than others)..i have destroyed a few of those. despite what some think it can open a portal to somewhere else, unfortunately by itself it cannot close what it made. do not use a board in your home for any reason, it could be your kids that get hurt.(really just dont use one)
> 
> i dont believe in a christian god or devil, however if you search for a truly negative being or entity dont be surprised when you find one. call it a demon if you will that's probably the best description for them. you cannot decide what takes interest in you while using the board whether positive or negitive..
> 
> ...


 Quick! Pass the aluminum foil!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps alcohol is your demon !troll!


i dont drink alchohol (maybe a beer with sushi)
i was covering my self by stating my post was a hypothetical and make sure its known i was joking about it, in accordance to the rules.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You ain't got nothin' better to do.


Okay, I read it. His theory and comments are why I keep an AR-15 and .45 in the truck and by the bed. Demons and aliens need to be terminated with extreme prejudice.

Seriously, I have never heard of anything that he talked about. I'm so lost in la-la land, I guess I'll be the first one to go when the aluminate come to collect my *********** gold. Or, maybe not, I remember Sharkbait saying that the brain produces it. SOOOOooo, I'm in luck, cuz my mommy and daddy bofe said I was dropped on my head when I was a baby and my brains dribbled out on the floor.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i dont drink alchohol (maybe a beer with sushi)
> i was covering my self by stating my post was a hypothetical and make sure its known i was joking about it, in accordance to the rules.


2cool's rules or The Rules?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I certainly can...


WOWWWWWWW!!!

I'm suddenly in better spirits


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> 2cool's rules or The Rules?


Rofl :rotfl:

Why do these demons that this game invites always have to be bad? Im sure Hasbro has at least 2 or 3 good demons on retainer to respond to the WEEGEE. I think it is one of the by laws in the demon union.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


he must have fell asleep on top of the board. Poor guy.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Oooga Boooga.

Did I scare you?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> There are lots of things in this old world that are not explainable.


I agree completely... Let's take 'Women'..for instance.....:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> I agree completely... Let's take 'Women'..for instance.....:rotfl:


Pfffft. Women are easy to understand. You just need to have the secret code book.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I certainly can...


Justin Verlander is my hero. What a lucky mofo


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Pfffft. Women are easy to understand. You just need to have the secret code book.










ha


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not a religious man, but I know for certain a spirit world exists, and from my first-hand experience for the last 12 years, it's not a nice world.

Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you.
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

gom1 said:


> ha


they have it in cliff notes now?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I went to a tarot card reader on the way home today to see it this stupid thread would be deleted by the time I got home and she said yes it would.......that'll be $75 please and here it is still .......dang that just rocks my belief in the occult what am I to do


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Didn't the girl in the Exorcist get possessed by a demon while using a Ouija Board? 

Seriously though, some of you guys if telling the truth really need to get a grip. Do I believe in Angels and Demons, sure. Do I believe you can make contact with them through a kids game, no. 

Back around my junior high days, I remember screwing around with a Ouija board at a couple different parties, etc. Sure, I remember a few things that seemed freaky or sort of scary at the time, but now, I look back and think it was kind of dumb. It's just one of those things. You see whatever you want to see. When playing a Ouija board, people subconsciously want to see or make contact with something unexplainable. At the end of the day, everyone's hands are moving whatever you call it as that's what your mind wants you to see. 

I like the idea of blind folding players as already posted.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

lol reading this thread makes it clear why so many people get sucked into ponzi schemes and multi-level marketing situations!


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

This thread has turned my mood ring completely black. Dammit!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

When Hasbro is mass producing these things, do they have to run them through any kind of process to "activate" them, or does any thing with a configuration of letters and a little puck thing turn into a demon portal on its own?

Its funny to imagine a seance department at Hasbro that is responsible for the Ouiji product line. 

I wonder how you get in that job?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yams said:


> When Hasbro is mass producing these things, do they have to run them through any kind of process to "activate" them, or does any thing with a configuration of letters and a little puck thing turn into a demon portal on its own?
> 
> Its funny to imagine a seance department at Hasbro that is responsible for the Ouiji product line.
> 
> I wonder how you get in that job?


My board appears to be broken. I have been trying to summon Satan for weeks now and haven't been able to get thru. Can you please send me another one?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> My board appears to be broken. I have been trying to summon Satan for weeks now and haven't been able to get thru. Can you please send me another one?


Learn to fiddle.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> My board appears to be broken. I have been trying to summon Satan for weeks now and haven't been able to get thru. Can you please send me another one?


 He's busy getting to know his new security supervisor.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yams said:


> I wonder how you get in that job?


 First you have to be spawned from the depths of Hell...Second you will have to wait until my practice wife retires from the position.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> First you have to be spawned from the depths of Hell...Second you will have to wait until my practice wife retires from the position.


Green! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> First you have to be spawned from the depths of Hell...Second you will have to wait until my practice wife retires from the position.


It's probably a committee, not just one person.

I may be overqualified, though.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I only have one ouija experience. Back in college. Went over to a friend's dorm and a young lady was setting it up. She asked if i was interested...sure. seemed kinda hokey for a bit then she started asking some dark questions. Next thing you know she seemed woozy, then started having these wretching type convulsions and vomited up some evil concoction.. 

Turns out putting too much southern comfort on top of cafeteria dinner can summon up some nasty stuff..yuck


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Learn to fiddle.


Is that you, Satan?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Is that you, Satan?


I'll neither confirm nor deny. All I'm going to say is that I've been summoned a few times by dyslexic kids with Christmas wish lists.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

surfdad_96712 said:


> I once burned a ouija board in the fire place and as the fire flared up the last word to go was No


I had one once, after I told my baptist preacher about the experience I had playing with it he suggested that I get rid of it. The Ouija board itself was a cardboard piece (just like a Monopoly game board), I pored gas on the Ouija board and tossed it into a bonfire, even with gasoline poured on it it wouldn't catch fire! I drug it out of the fire after about an hour and had to cut it into small pieces before I could get it to burn!

I'll never have one around me again!


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

I don't believe in superstition, it's bad luck.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/viral/ouija-board-prank-could-be-the-best-trick-yet/vi-BB8Ci3I


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Are there really grown men on here afraid of a board game?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ probably not..
but after 4-6 decades some of us
elect to defer...
we've been scruffed up enuff to let the youngsters step up....
thats their job... we did it too.
muscle then brains...
the way of life.
but old dogs still can hunt....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

And you think you are hearing a Polish Birthday song .


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I did have a strange experience with a Ouija game. While shopping at Toy's R Us some 20 years ago for a gift for my two sons, I was walking down the aisle that had all the games and then turned to go down another isle. While walking down this empty aisle, a Ouija game came flying over the top of the shelf where the games were stacked and landed right next to my feet , in the middle of the isle face-up towards me. 

What did I do? Kept on moving along.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Whats really scary is that some of you live amongst us. :spineyes:

Its a game board and nothing more. Put a blindfold on and your demons suddenly vanish...everytime! Why? Because the board has to have a visual active conscious or subconscious mind to drive it. The only demons conjured up are those in your "own mind" and it has nothing to do with a Ouija board.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

There's a lot more to this than "scared of a board game".. Yes, it's a board game. Not much of a point to it as a game, but so be it. The problem is often quite simply that the purported goal of this "game" is to actively engage in some activities that is pretty expressly forbidden by many peoples' faiths. If someone doesn't drink because of their religion, it's not because they're scared of a bottle of beer. If they refuse to have an abortion on religious grounds, it's not because they're scared of a medical procedure. It's just something that some people don't want to get involved in, don't want their families involved in, and don't want in their homes. Deal with it.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Totally agree and everyone has a right to their own faith and beliefs but attributing totally unsupported accusations against this game board other than coincidental actions of a brothers wife's cousin calling demons to life is, well, out there.

If someone wanted to argue the board is designed to call on the spirit world and that is against their values/beliefs/life style then good on them for standing on their beliefs. I can understand if it ended there but many want to attribute the board itself has something to do with actually being able to do such things which is ridicules.

Curious, does the Ask Mr 8 ball fall on the same sword? Guess we can ask him.

http://www.ask8ball.net/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mr 8 Ball says the Cowboys "most likely" will win....:rotfl:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> There's a lot more to this than "scared of a board game".. Yes, it's a board game. Not much of a point to it as a game, but so be it. The problem is often quite simply that the purported goal of this "game" is to actively engage in some activities that is pretty expressly forbidden by many peoples' faiths. If someone doesn't drink because of their religion, it's not because they're scared of a bottle of beer. If they refuse to have an abortion on religious grounds, it's not because they're scared of a medical procedure. It's just something that some people don't want to get involved in, don't want their families involved in, and don't want in their homes. Deal with it.


Bingo.


----------

